# Adding OEM fog lights to Atlas S



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

My 2019 Atlas S trim is not fitted with OEM fog lights, but I’m working on adding these. Lights, outer grills, headlight switch, and front bumper wiring harness, are all easily available. The vehicle wiring harness that the front bumper harness connects to is not on my Atlas. My thoughts are when it is included it’s near where the headlight harness branches off from a bigger harness, but not sure of this. 

Would really like to see if one of you with fog lights could show a photo or describe the vehicle side of this harness starting point, and connection to the front bumper harness. If the vehicle side of this harness happens to have a white label with a part #, this would be valuable too. 

If this harness branches off of a bigger main harness it might be beyond changing. Would really like to keep it OEM. Fuse, relays, and ECM would have to be sorted out as well. Wiring diagram of the fogs would be nice to have too. If not, an aftermarket harness kit is my next option.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

The harness will NOT be there.
VW doesn't include anything extra...they only do it vehicle specific. So if the car doesn't come with it, it won't be there


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

snobrdrdan said:


> The harness will NOT be there.
> VW doesn't include anything extra...they only do it vehicle specific. So if the car doesn't come with it, it won't be there


Thanks for the info snobrdrdan. I will be using an aftermarket harness that includes the VW headlight switch trigger wire.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

in for updates, as I want to do this on my LE.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2014)

You will more then likely have to code the lights to the vehicle to get fog lights to work.


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> You will more then likely have to code the lights to the vehicle to get fog lights to work.


Thanks, I was thinking this would probably be needed:thumbup:


----------



## ottobohn (Apr 29, 2019)

Did you end up going with standard aftermarket fogs? I'm wondering if there is a good mount point on the lower bumper for PIAA or similar type LED fog units. Looks like there's a bolt hole near the covers that may support a rig.
I've seen the Smith VW kit but those aren't fog lights. 
The Ascent guys have this:









Looking for something similar. I don't care if the switch has to be added to the dash.


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

I'm trying to add OEM fog lights to my 2019 Atlas S trim, which does not come with OEM fog lights or the required wiring harness. Besides the fog lights I have added a rotary head light switch from a SE trim that includes the front fog light position. I've also added a fog light wiring harness from ECS Tuning that includes the switch trigger wire. 

Using OBDeleven, I've coded the rotary switch to add LDS mit Nebelllicht. Also have enabled fog lights, but still they will not come on. Have checked voltage on the switch #5 pin (Which is where I connected the blue harness relay trigger wire) and it's 0 volts. Also tried activating left and right fog lights with different values. 

Would there be any additional coding required? Also would anyone know the voltage used by this #5 pin for the fog light signal wire? I'm not sure if these signals to the ecm use less than 12 volts. If I use a separate switch and tie into a 12 volt source, everything works. I would just like to keep the rotary switch.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

You have the low beams on, right? And not the high beams?


----------

